
Corona-Warn-App Open Source Project - doener
https://www.coronawarn.app/en/
======
m-localhost
Can't use it on my iPhone 5s, which is a bummer. Going to be interesting what
the acceptance will be.

~~~
i5heu
Apple has not released an system update for the old phones that adds the new
API.

This is Apples fault.

